# Does dog food shape matter? Dog food manufacturers say yes!



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Does Dog Food Shape Matter? | Dog Food Dish

Mmmhmm. Because dog manufacturers are full of great information... they are just as full of crap as the food they sell.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

emmmmmmmmmm what will they think of next!!!!

I have not been able to get my head around a tooth cleaning product which is made out of sugar.

I think it is a bit like me brushing my teeth with honey instead of tooth paste


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

Brb never going to the dentist again, due to the excellent tarter control from kibble.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Ugh I hate dog food advertising. Pedigree is the worst. Their commercials make me cringe. "So your dog has plaque?.. Just toss him a Dentastix (duh!).. Why not just toss him a bone that doesn't have sugar and weird chemicals in it.. and their "healthy pockets".. with real meat, because dogs are carnivores. I don't see why if dog food manufacturers admit dogs are carnivores why less than 10% of their product is actual meat.. yet it's raw that's supposedly unhealthy.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

What amazes me is that the kibble companies will sell you food that creates plaque then turn around and sell you some more junk that will supposedly rid the dog of it. :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Why is this kook thinking junk like this at 3AM? She ought to think about how to get a good nights sleep instead of this crap haha!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup. The shape of the kibble makes all the difference. 

Are you kidding me???? LOL! :faint::faint::faint:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

luvMyBRT said:


> Yup. The shape of the kibble makes all the difference.
> 
> Are you kidding me???? LOL! :faint::faint::faint:


Well duh...it's all that science-y stuff those dudes in white lab coats do. It's all very important you know?!?!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I have to give them credit, Hill's is great at the gimmicks. They seem to have a corner on the market as far as Vets are concerned. And now they have a dental kibble, what next. I know it's out there that dry dog food cleans teeth. My sister even said it the other day. I said sorry it won't clean her teeth. Only raw will.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

When we got our cat he had periodontal disease, did a dental on him, and then the vet recommends wait for it!!!!

Prescription Cat food, large chunks that she said would scrape the tartar off the teeth and keep them nice and clean... how stupid was i to think it would work... though i hadn't been educating myself on proper animal nutrition etc as i have been now for the last year and a half...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay everyone....if you get breakfast cereal that's in the shape of a triangle you will never have to brush your teeth again! Score!! :high5: 

:twitch:


----------

